# How high does this rank on the “someting smells” list?



## vincent52100 (May 28, 2021)

Machinist tool chest - $30 (Catawba)​


----------



## George R (May 28, 2021)

They sell similar at harborfreight priced at $80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derf (May 28, 2021)

At that price I would buy one to find out. If it doesn't pass the muster for a tool box, you just got the little lady a new jewelry box!


----------



## higgite (May 28, 2021)

Do they give dimensions? It does have a slight smell and it ain't cedar. 

Tom


----------



## vincent52100 (May 28, 2021)

Did a little research, which I should have done before jumping to conclusions. This is a real tool box but apparently cheaply made with cheap materials. But, for the price I’m going to try one and see if I can make use of it.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 28, 2021)

The $80 chest from Harbor Freight is fairly large about 2 feet wide. I suspect this is much smaller, probably about 1/2 the size.


----------



## vincent52100 (May 28, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> The $80 chest from Harbor Freight is fairly large about 2 feet wide. I suspect this is much smaller, probably about 1/2 the size.


I have a HF box, decent. 20” x 16” x 10”. Good little box.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 28, 2021)

vincent52100 said:


> I have a HF box, decent. 20” x 16” x 10”. Good little box.



Yeah I picked one up as an open box buy for $60, definitely worth it. I got it for my modelling tools and it works nice for that. 

Several years ago my wife bought me a gun cleaning kit that came in a wooden chest, about 12" long, I bet when this turns up it will be about the same size. It is surprisingly nice for what she paid for it, which I think was only about $25.


----------



## Doug Gray (May 28, 2021)

It will fit in the palm of your hand.


----------



## higgite (May 28, 2021)

On second thought, I'd jump all over it. Check this out.








						TRINITY | Wood Tool Box | Open Box
					

DescriptionTRINITY's Wood Tool Box offers a portable storage option for all of your small tools and any other items in need of organization. With (8) fully removable drawers, all your stored items can be easily accessed. The felt-lined interior offers extra protection for all your articles and...




					www.trinityii.com
				












						Trinity Tool Chest - Transitional - Garage And Tool Storage - by TRINITY | Houzz
					

Buy the Trinity tool chest online from Houzz today, or shop for other Garage & Tool Storage for sale. Get user reviews on all Storage & Organization products.




					www.houzz.com
				




Tom


----------



## sdy5001 (May 28, 2021)

Oh man, I would happily be the guinea pig and report back. The shipping weight of the one box is listed at almost 24 lb so unless It's made of lead impregnated silica board and stored in a deep mud puddle until shipping time, It's going to be made of an appropriately dense granulated OSB/particle board. So long as your shop is dry and you don't use the box as a hatchet throwing backstop, You could easily get a good number of years out of that thing. I don't know how geographically contingent this is but where I'm at there are regularly Kennedy seven drawer boxes- clearly used but not dilapidated- in the $100 range on the Marketplace and craigslist. I got a 'machinist toolbox' full of 'machinist tools' for 50 bucks not too long ago and although that anecdote abounds with brilliant satire. 50 well spent

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RJSakowski (May 28, 2021)

One needs to be careful concerning these super good deals.  In the past several months, they seem to be becoming more frequent.  They are usually characterized by an offering of name brand merchandise up to 90% discount. The scammer uses manufacturer's ad copy and everything looks legit but a check on the manufacturer's website will often show that the merchandise is back ordered for several months and shows an MSRP several multiples of the advertised price.  A deeper check usually shows loads of negative feedback and sometimes ongoing investigations.

There are legitimate reasons for a vendor to offer an item at a greatly reduced price.  Discontinued merchandise, factory seconds, etc. but first line items in current production and at prices far below wholesale are not.  The  old saw, "if it looks too good to be true, it probably is" holds true.


----------



## vocatexas (May 28, 2021)

Kind of reminds me of this: Back in the '80s my first wife's parents got a brochure for some lake-side property that was being developed. The hook was that you go listen to the sales pitch and, even if you didn't buy property, you got an AM/FM home stereo system. It even had a picture of one of those old 'boom boxes' that were popular back then. They drove three hours each way for the sales pitch and spent three or four hours at the location. When they left they were told their stereo would be shipped to them. A couple of weeks later a small box showed up in their mailbox. The 'home sound system' was about three inches long and held a SINGLE AA battery! It DID look just like the photo in the brochure, though.


----------



## hman (May 29, 2021)

I purchased a Trinity tool box from Costco several years ago.  It's well built, and as far as I know, Trinity continues to make nice products.

That said, I'd agree with @RJSakowski in urging caution.  If something looks too good to be true, it generally is!  Sure, $25 isn't that much to shell out for what might turn out to be a clunker.  But shelling out $25 and getting nothing at all is a real possibility.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 1, 2021)

Here is an example of a scam that appeared on Facebook today. 





						Dell New Inspiron 17 7000 2-in-1 Laptop [dell new1] - $87.00 : B-Stock Solutions: Online Liquidation Auctions and Overstock
					

B-Stock Solutions: Online Liquidation Auctions and Overstock Dell New Inspiron 17 7000 2-in-1 Laptop [dell new1] -   11th Generation Intel® Core™ i7-1165G7 Processor (12MB Cache, up to 4.7 GHz) Windows 10 Home 64-bit English (Dell recommends Windows 10 Pro for business) NVIDIA® GeForce® MX350...



					www.babyandkidscompany.com
				



Dell is currently selling this computer online for $999.99.  They also have a price match guarantee to match any online price.  It might me interesting to send them the above link and see if they will honor their guarantee.








						Computers, Monitors & Technology Solutions | Dell USA
					

Shop the latest Dell computers & technology solutions. Laptops, desktops, gaming pcs, monitors, workstations & servers. FREE & FAST DELIVERY



					www.dell.com


----------

